# Smoking a cigar while driving...how do you do it?



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey, All:

So, the times I've attempted to smoke a cigar whilst driving turned out pretty bad. I had ash going all over the car/me, the cigar burning holes in the cup I had chosen to dispose of the ash(don't use plastic..lol  ) and just a whole bunch of other problems. 

I'm sure a lot of you smoke your cigars in the car. I am just wondering what your system is??

I'd like to take a few puffs off the cigar and be able to rest it somewhere it won't roll around or burn a hole through something...I'd also like something to dispose of the ash.

So what's the master plan for smoking a cigar while driving?

Thanks!

-T2


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

OHHHH, so that's why my wife doesn't want me to smoke in the car!:r


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Um hold the cigar dont set it down, when the ash is about 1/2 inch long just hold it near the top crack of the window and poof the ash dissappears........


Works for me......

Tip: dont roll the window down to far or you wont get a good vacuum.


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Um hold the cigar dont set it down, when the ash is about 1/2 inch long just hold it near the top crack of the window and poof the ash dissappears........
> 
> Works for me......


Holding the cigar for long periods of time while driving is awkward for me. I need a system where I can set the cigar down.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Here's a recent thread you might find interesting.

Smoking in your car


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

I don't smoke in the car myself, but I've heard these work great:

http://www.cigarmony.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=67&products_id=180


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I think Mark sells a cigar ashtray thats fits in a cupholder...


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

spooble said:


> I don't smoke in the car myself, but I've heard these work great:
> 
> http://www.cigarmony.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=67&products_id=180


I have that exact same one. Works great. Now... that being said my car is lowered so it rides hard and I have my music blasting most of the time so the vibrations make the cigar slide. If you aren't slammed & booming, it works like a champ. :w


----------



## tippytwo (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes.. the CIGAR BOBKEN

Genius!

Looks like I'll be buying one of those..shipping kinda kills the deal because it's so cheap, but oh well ;/

-T2


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

It's not that hard, the only thing I can't get right is the vaccum part, I either open the wrong side to little or too much, but I'm fine driving a standard vehicle while smoking, though I'll cut and light while parked


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

spooble said:


> I don't smoke in the car myself, but I've heard these work great:
> 
> http://www.cigarmony.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=67&products_id=180


THe Cigar Boken is the way to go!!! It cradles the cigar nicely and holds a lot of ash.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

The Bobkin is the trick. I place mine right at the front of the door, where the mirror is located. Crack the window maybe 1/2 inch. Smoke should get sucked out, and you won't have any wind swirling around near the bobkin to make a mess. If you don't get enough suction, try cracking the rear passenger side window about a 1/2 inch as well. Should create a nice little breeze across the headliner.


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

Even Steven said:


> It's not that hard, the only thing I can't get right is the vaccum part, I either open the wrong side to little or too much, but I'm fine driving a standard vehicle while smoking, though I'll cut and light while parked


Yeah, definitely don't light or cut a cigar while driving! :r


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> Um hold the cigar dont set it down, when the ash is about 1/2 inch long just hold it near the top crack of the window and poof the ash dissappears........
> 
> Works for me......
> 
> Tip: dont roll the window down to far or you wont get a good vacuum.


:bn Works for me!:z


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

The real key to smoke direction is to keep the car's ventilation system on and blowing in only at the feet. I crack or open a bit more both driver and passenger front windows and all the smoke goes straight out them. I think this technique was mentioned in the linked thread, and it works like a charm. I still get some slight smoke residue on the windows/windshield, but clean it every couple of weeks and it comes right off. As far as the smell, I always ash outside the car, but that cupholder ashtray looks awesome. That is getting added to my order next week when I get a new humi for sure!!!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Corona Gigante said:


> Here's a recent thread you might find interesting.
> 
> Smoking in your car


Hey, I recognize that 

Man, you guys are quick!

~Mark


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

My car is an 05 Sonata...it's all paid for and I'm going to drive it until the wheels fall off, so I live with the ashes and the upholstery burns. My cigar smoking is a big reason why I don't lease!


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm a car smoking pro and I'm leaving in an hour for a 950 drive. I crack the sunroof and my rear driver's side window. Creates decent airflow but not enough to suck the smoke off my palate. When I need to ash I just pop the tip of my stick out the sunroof. I never put the cigar down and I clip as many as I will need for the drive....which tonight will be about 4.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, you're always going to end up with some ash in your car when you smoke. To minimize, I roll my window down once I get about half an inch of ash, and hold it out the window. It will affect the taste of your smoke though since the high winds will superheat the tip.

Also, get a Cigar Minder. It's a clasp that you attach to your "oh shit" handle on the passenger side that also has a clasp that holds your cigar. Really good for when you can tell your going to need both hands and all your attention for driving.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Gargamel said:


> I'm a car smoking pro and I'm leaving in an hour for a 950 drive. I crack the sunroof and my rear driver's side window. Creates decent airflow but not enough to suck the smoke off my palate. When I need to ash I just pop the tip of my stick out the sunroof. I never put the cigar down and I clip as many as I will need for the drive....which tonight will be about 4.


I wish I had a sunroof on my car after I rented a car with one. I never could figure out why anyone would need one until I realized how handy it is for smoke dispersal and ashing when driving a car.


----------



## Ken-NJ (May 27, 2006)

Nothing special about how I do it. Big Buick has a big ashtray. 
My window open about half an inch. Ash falls on me, so what, I just laugh! 
I even smoke while driving at night (though never with a super premium of course, just my Connies or JR Alts). 
Am I beyond hope or what!? :z :z :z


----------



## blawmt (Dec 12, 2006)

I find a cigar will always burn hot in a car. The problem is you have a positive pressure in the car (window down, fan on feet). You always have air movement and it acts as a bellows. I just avoid it or smoke a connie.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

cigar no baka said:


> Well, you're always going to end up with some ash in your car when you smoke. To minimize, I roll my window down once I get about half an inch of ash, and hold it out the window. It will affect the taste of your smoke though since the high winds will superheat the tip.
> =.


Yes that is true. I am only allowed to smoke in my car, my wife would ring my neck if she caught me smoking in her nice car. If you get your car professionally cleaned once or twice a month it is not so bad.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

I may be the only one on this board willing to admit that he is annoyed by seeing ash tumble to the ground in front of me while driving at night...

it only takes a fraction of a second to realize that it's only ash, but it's still annoying...

and btw, in California, according to the California Vehicle Code, the only things that can be legally discharged from any vehicle is clear water and feathers from live birds... so technically, you could get a moving violation for the activity...

also, more than a few of our state's past deadly forest fires have been suspected to have been caused by careless smoking motorists...

enough reasons for me to usually not smoke in the car.... and when I do, to ash into an ashtray...

Bobken Ashtray at Cigarmony only $7! or on sale for $6 right now... cool.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

jinny said:


> and btw, in California, according to the California Vehicle Code, the only things that can be legally discharged from any vehicle is clear water and feathers from live birds...


So I get the water thing, you can dump clear water out of your window. But I don't understand the feathers thing? Do people in CA drive around with birds in the car?


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> So I get the water thing, you can dump clear water out of your window. But I don't understand the feathers thing? Do people in CA drive around with birds in the car?


:r

I used to wonder too... the feather thing is a remanent law to accomodate chicken delivery trucks that transported live chickens around on CA highways.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

jinny said:


> :r
> 
> I used to wonder too... the feather thing is a remnant law to accomodate chicken delivery trucks that transported live chickens around on CA highways.


Ahhh that makes sense. Good thing they did not pass a law for the hog trucks. I would rather have feathers hitting my windshield than pig poop!


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> Ahhh that makes sense. Good thing they did not pass a law for the hog trucks. I would rather have feathers hitting my windshield than pig poop!


:r

good point... horrible image.


----------



## Jeebus (Dec 20, 2006)

And obviously you don't want to try to have any long ash contests. Choose your safety over the cigar. As other post have said a cup holder ash tray is great but you want to make sure it is heavy and heat resistant (of course), preferably ceramic like mine, and you'll want one with a long and deeper trough to hold the cigar so it doesn't flip or roll out. Best of luck and hope you get it figured out

Jacob
http://www.dogwatchsocialclub.com


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

jinny said:


> I may be the only one on this board willing to admit that he is annoyed by seeing ash tumble to the ground in front of me while driving at night...
> 
> it only takes a fraction of a second to realize that it's only ash, but it's still annoying...
> 
> ...


What's worse is when you drop your cigar in the car at night. After trying once to retreive it without stopping, resulting in burned fingers and becoming a public menace, I have learned to pull over and retrieve the cigar!!!

When the state issues an alert about dry conditions, I don't ash out the windows. But normally I do. It's ash, not hot enough to burn anything I think. I think most of the fires that get started are started by cigarette smokers who are constantly pitching their butts to and fro while still lit.


----------



## Terrasco (Nov 26, 2006)

Today was the day I had to meet with my boss for my annual review. It was a 90 mile drive, open highway. Debated whether to smoke before the meeting because I did not want to smell like an ash tray. Nerves won out and I chose an Ashton Virgin Sun Grown Bellicoso gifted by a Brother for Christmas. 

It was a clear day, not a cloud in the sky. Started out cold, but warmed up. The cigar was perfect. Listened to old episodes of the Dogwatch Social Club. 

About halfway to the meeting I fumbled the cigar. It had about an inch of ash and all of it ended up in my lap. Rolled down to the floorboard and I had to pull over to retrieve it. While on the side of the road I was overtaken by a truck, carrying part of a wind generator, going about 45. 

Not only was I late, I ended up smelling like an ashtray. At least I didn't wreck.

Smoke in the car at your own risk.


----------

